# la mar, el mar



## yserien

¿El mar o la mar?




> *Nota del moderador*:
> 
> Este hilo ya es el resultado de la unión de una gran cantidad de hilos anteriores que trataban exactamente el mismo tema.
> 
> A petición de uno de nuestros amigos miembros del foro, es que unimos esta a otra discusión más reciente sobre lo mismo.
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Como tiene género ambiguo puede decirse de las dos formas, pero para mí que soy de Santander, sin duda es la mar. Los marineros siempre hablan de "la mar" eso lo aprendí cuando era remero y en algún tiempo en que anduve en barcos pesqueros.


----------



## pickypuck

Aunque ya lo ha dicho Marcos, recomiendo el artículo del DPD sobre el tema.

¡Olé!


----------



## Pepitogrillo89

¡Hola!

Siempre he tenido la duda de si *mar, agua, hambre, calor*... y las demás palabras de este grupo eran de género femenino o masculino,ya que las he visto escritas de ambas formas. 
Podría alguien aclararmelo, por favor?

¡GRACIAS!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Pepitogrillo89 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Siempre he tenido la duda de si *mar, agua, hambre, calor*... y las demás palabras de este grupo eran de género femenino o masculino,ya que las he visto escritas de ambas formas.
> Podría alguien aclararmelo, por favor?
> 
> ¡GRACIAS!


 
El agua y el hambre son de género femenino.
Mar en español general actual es masculino, pero en lenguaje marinero o en algunas locuciones especiales se usa en femenino "mar rizada", "me cago en la mar salada".
Yo vivo en zona marinera y las gentes del mar siempre dicen " Me voy a la mar".
Calor es masculino. El DPD dice que "su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse".
Eso dice el DPD (Panhispánico de dudas), pero en Andalucía no es exactamente vulgar, sino coloquial y es habitual decir "hace una calor horrorosa". El DPD lo considera vulgar, pero yo no, yo lo veo como algo regional.


----------



## Pepitogrillo89

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciónes, Pablo.
aunque sigo teniendo mis dudillas ( pásame el agua (f)...), pero será porque en mi zona sigo oyendo alguna que otra cosa mal dicha y aún asi me suena bien, je, je.
¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El agua está fresca/fría.
Tengo un hambre tremenda.

Por acá también dicen la calor, y sí se me hace vulgar.

Por cierto, acá oímos el radio, no la radio.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Como sabrás se dice "el agua" porque los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por *a* o *ha *tónicas, llevan el artículo "el", pero en todo lo demás se comporta como lo que es, una palabra de género femenino "el agua fría", "mucha agua".

Lo mismo con hambre, alma, arma, águila etc. etc.


----------



## Pepitogrillo89

¡Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Omegasr

Pepitogrillo89 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Siempre he tenido la duda de si *mar, agua, hambre, calor*... y las demás palabras de este grupo eran de género femenino o masculino,ya que las he visto escritas de ambas formas.
> Podría alguien aclararmelo, por favor?
> 
> ¡GRACIAS!


 Es válido utilizar esas palabras de las dos formas. Si consultas el significado de "epiceno" en el diccionario de la RAE, te proporciona una perspectiva clara de este tipo de palabras.


----------



## Omegasr

Omegasr said:


> Es válido utilizar esas palabras de las dos formas. Si consultas el significado de "epiceno" en el diccionario de la RAE, te proporciona una perspectiva clara de este tipo de palabras.


 Me refiero a las palabras mar y calor.


----------



## Omegasr

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> El agua y el hambre son de género femenino.
> Mar en español general actual es masculino, pero en lenguaje marinero o en algunas locuciones especiales se usa en femenino "mar rizada", "me cago en la mar salada".
> Yo vivo en zona marinera y las gentes del mar siempre dicen " Me voy a la mar".
> Calor es masculino. El DPD dice que "su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse".
> Eso dice el DPD (Panhispánico de dudas), pero en Andalucía no es exactamente vulgar, sino coloquial y es habitual decir "hace una calor horrorosa". El DPD lo considera vulgar, pero yo no, yo lo veo como algo regional.


 Pablo: estás seguro que las palabras agua y hambre son de género femenino? En el uso de: mar y calor, comparto tu opinion.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Omegasr said:


> Pablo: estás seguro que las palabras agua y hambre son de género femenino? En el uso de: mar y calor, comparto tu opinion.


 

En mi primer post lo dije de memoria, creía estar seguro, pero al ponerlo tú en duda, lo he mirado en el diccionario y me confirma que son de género femenino.
¿ Te suena "el agua frío" o "el hambre africano"?. Seguro que no.

Yo, en España he escuchado decir erróneamente "mucho hambre" pero hambre es de género femenino y debe ser "mucha hambre" que es como decimos la mayoría.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DRAE:

*agua**.*
(Del lat. _aqua_).

*1. f.* Sustancia cuyas moléculas...

*hambre**.*
(Del lat. vulg. _*famen, -ĭnis_).

*1. f.* Gana y necesidad...

Nos cruzamos, Pablo. Pero ahí está lo que dice el diccionario para los escépticos.


----------



## ricomn

Pepitogrillo89 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Siempre he tenido la duda de si *mar, agua, hambre, calor*... y las demás palabras de este grupo eran de género femenino o masculino,ya que las he visto escritas de ambas formas.
> Podría alguien aclararmelo, por favor?
> 
> ¡GRACIAS!


 
Hola, un enlace que podría ayudar también aquí


----------



## Salvador Martinez

Cuando vivía en Guadalajara, MX, recuerdo que 'el radio' se refería al aparato electrónico, y 'la radio' se refería al medio de comunicación.


----------



## Rahn-awld

Estimado Yserien la mar es de uso literario y por parte de los marineros, tal como lo expresa Marcoszorrilla. Algo así: la (vida en el) mar. Con el uso del paréntesis quiero decir que se elide. Espero que sirva de algo esto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Es una palabra con amigüedad de género, no tiene que ver nada con una elisión. Algunos términos son femeninos siempre, como alta mar (nunca he oído alto mar).

La mar es bella.
Juanita es la mar de bella.


----------



## cccenteno

He escuchado mucho la mar. Creo que es más común.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No creo; de hecho la mar es más literaria y poética. Tal vez los marineros digan más la mar, pero la mayoría decimos el mar.


----------



## Rahn-awld

Sí, me equivoqué con aquello de la elisión. No obstante, creo que sí se da en la jerga de los marineros; seguramente por economía del lenguaje, ya que es un nombre unitario que se puede usar como partitivo.


----------



## majaaa

hola 

escuche decir la mar y el mar, cual forma es corecta?


----------



## flljob

Las dos. La mar se usa en textos literarios.


----------



## maestro2000

Buena pregunta.....

En general se utiliza la expresión el mar, sin embargo, pareciera que en el español más antiguo se utilizaba la expresión la mar.
Hay una canción que dice "la mar estaba........"
Hoy, al menos en chile se usa "El mar....estaba agitado" el Mar estaba calmo, etc.

saludos,


----------



## ivredusang

Hola, 

he visto que en ocasiones la palabra mar es utilizada como sustantivo femenino (la mar) y en otros casos como sustantivo masculino (el mar), ¿alguien podría decirme cuál es el género correcto o en qué casos se utiliza con cada uno de los géneros?

Saludos!


----------



## ErOtto

Los dos son correctos. Pertenece a los llamados sustantivos *ambiguos*.

Por tanto, puedes usar el género que más te guste. 

Saludos
ErOtto

PD.- Ni siquiera en el DRAE se ponen de acuerdo... en determinadas acepciones es *el mar*, en otras *la mar*.


----------



## ultravioleta

Mira esta página: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=mar
Mar es un sustantivo ambiguo, lo puedes usar como femenino y como masculino, depende de lo que quieras decir.


----------



## TeDaX

Por lo general, el uso en España dicta que el mar es el uso común y la mar el uso poético.


----------



## Pinairun

La mar  rizada, arbolada, gruesa, muy gruesa, montañosa...
Creo que el lenguaje marinero prefiere "la" mar, no solo el poético.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

TeDaX said:


> Por lo general, el uso en España dicta que el mar es el uso común y la mar el uso poético.


Lo mismo pasa en estas aguas. Agrego que hay unas pocas construcciones que van siempre en femenino (por lo menos de acuerdo a mis oídos): "se hizo a la mar"; "la mar de dudas" y no me acuerdo de alguna otra en este momento.
Saludos


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*: 

Este hilo ya es el resultado de la unión de una gran cantidad de hilos anteriores que trataban exactamente el mismo tema. 

Como en la discusión original ofrecimos la posibilidad de reabrir el tema, y a petición de uno de nuestros amigos miembros del foro, es que unimos esta a otra discusión más reciente sobre el mismo tema.

Gracias.


----------



## limpia

*Mar* es masculino o femenino?

es corecto decir "lagrimas saladas como el mar"?


----------



## flljob

Cualquiera de las dos. El femenino se usa en literatura, en el habla cotidiana es masculino.
L*á*grimas saladas como el mar. Con tilde en la a de lágrimas.


----------



## Agró

DPD:

*mar*. *1.* ‘Masa de agua salada’. Este sustantivo, neutro en latín, se ha usado en español en ambos géneros. En el español general actual es masculino: _«Estar cerca del mar, sobre el mar, por el mar. Siento ante él una sensación de libertad»_ (VMatas _Suicidios_ [Esp. 1991]); pero entre las gentes de mar (marineros, pescadores, etc.) es frecuente su empleo en femenino, que también abunda en poesía: _«¿Y en días de temporal, cuando las olas embisten, cuando la mar se pone brava?»_ (Gironella _Hombres_ [Esp. 1986]). De ahí que se emplee en femenino en las expresiones que describen su estado (_mar arbolada, mar calma, mar gruesa, mar picada, mar rizada, mar tendida,_ etc.) o en locuciones propias del lenguaje marinero, como _alta mar_ o _hacerse a la mar_. También es femenino en algunas otras frases o locuciones, como _cagarse en la mar_ (para expresar enfado), _pelillos a la mar_ (para expresar reconciliación) o _la mar de_ (‘mucho o muy’). Sin embargo, es masculino en _un mar de_ (‘abundancia o gran cantidad de’), que forma parte de las locuciones _estar hecho un mar de dudas_ (‘dudar mucho’) o _estar hecho un mar de lágrimas_ (‘llorar mucho’).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una de las importantes innovaciones del *protorromance* (así se puede considerar desde finales del s. III y ya plenamente en el s. IV el llamado _*latín vulgar*_) es la _*polarización del género gramatical en torno a dos elementos, un masculino*_ que tiende a expresarse por medio de un morfema *-o* y _*un femenino*_ que se quiere expresar por el morfema *-a*, procedentes respectivamente de la 2ª y 1º declinaciones temáticas del latín. En esta recolocación de elementos estructurales que generan una _oposición binaria_ (el término marcado será el femenino) se pierde (salvo algunos fósiles pronominales y el morfema abstractizador lo) el antiguo género neutro del latín (que en principio fué un inanimado, opuesto a un animado, como se puede ver en la 3ª declinación del latín y sobre la que se creó la oposición, dentro de lo animado, de masculino y femenino, como se observa en las declinaciones temáticas del latín). Un cambio de tal calibre de muestra hasta que punto _el latín vulgar dejaba de ser latín para ser protorromance(s)_.
Se han aducido varios motivos para este cambio (algunos incluso psicológicos como el cambio de una mentalidad animista a otra, la cristiana, en la que las cosas son sólo creaturas del dios único):
a) un _factor fonemático_ (en terminología del romanista Iordan), la _*caída de las consonantes finales*_ y la _*igualdad de tratamiento de las vocales finales*_ contribuyeron a nivelar las diferencias entre los morfemas de masculino y neutro (_nom.masc._*lupu-s>lupo*; _ac.masc_.*lupum>lupo*;_ abl.masc._*lupo>lupo*;_ nom.-ac.nt._ *templum>templo*; _abl.nt._ *templo>templo*). Este cambio se consolida antes en singular que en plural (los nom.-ac. neutros plurales en *-a* se asocian a los femeninos).
b) varios _factores morfemáticos_:
- con la reducción de la declinación a un caso sujeto y a un caso régimen nada más (todavía se ven en francés antiguo), para fortalecerlos se tendió a primar el tipo masculino (que distinguía sujeto-nominativo de régimen-acusativo) frente al neutro que sólo tenía una forma para sujeto-nominativo y para régimen acusativo;
- posteriormente al generalizarse el acusativo a expensas del nominativo, se borra la principal distinción (en los neutros el _nominativo=acusativo_) entre neutros y masculinos/femeninos;
- la desinencia nom.-ac. pl neutra *-a* se habilita como femenina y se extiende la *-s* como marca del plural, perdiéndose con ello otra de las características del neutro latino.
Perdida así toda caracterización del género neutro, éste desaparece (con los restos pronominales antes citados) y las palabras de este género si tienen un final*-o* se unen a los masculinos, y si *-a* a los femeninos.
Los que terminan en -*e* o en _*consonante*_, como el caso de *mar*, se reparten entre los dos géneros según tendencias generales de cada lengua o grupo lingüístico particular (como luego veremos ejemplificado en nuestra palabra *mar*).
En general estos neutros (ya ahora nos referimos a neutros acabados en *-e* o en consonante) tienden al masculino en Italia, Cerdeña y occidente de la Península Ibérica, y al femenino en galorrománico, catalán, retorromanche, y el castellano, como el italiano, vacila en muchos casos, pero con una tendencia mayoritaria hacia el masculino (sin que esto sea regla ya que muchas de estas palabras tienen su historia particular). 
Algunos de estos neutros como _*sal*_; ya fluctuaba en latín entre neutro y el masculino, otras como el neutro _*mare*_;, contaban con una forma popular *maris*, femenina (por analogía con _*terra*_ probablemente) que aparece en las inscripciones. 
En cuanto al latin _*mare*_ (<*_mary_), común a las lenguas indoeuropeas de Europa (pero no al griego, ni al sánscrito), ant.irl. _muir_ (genitivo _mora_), gótico _marei_, ant.esl. _morje_, lit. _marès_, hay que partir de una forma neutra nom.-ac. _mare_; que desembocará en los masculinos de las lenguas romances, y una forma femenina nom. _maris_, ac. _marem_; que desembocará en las formas femeninas. Que estas formas convivieron en la Península Ibérica lo demuestran los antiguos usos femeninos en gallego (si no son préstamos, ya que el género casi único desde los primeros documentos de la lengua es el masculino) que subsisten, _baixamar_, preamar, y la ambigüedad de género en español. Esta ambigüedad del español fué mayor en lo antiguo, pero la lengua moderna ha seguido la línea occidental y actualmente, fuera de idiotismos fosilizados, en general es masculina. Sigue un cierto uso literario del femenino, por arcaísmo y, según afirman los distintos diccionarios que he consultado, en algunas zonas en el habla viva (apuntando generalmente a Andalucía).
_N.B.: Seguiremos en otro mensaje para acabar el tema. _


----------



## XiaoRoel

Como colofón algunas citas de autoridades y diccionarios que pueden servir para agotar (dentro del espacio limitado de un foro) el tema y como guía para estudiantes de español y solaz de hablantes avisados.
Mª Moliner, ed. de 1989:



> mar. (Del lat. "mare, -is" […] Nombre unitario, usado como partitivo […] A veces, particularmente en algunas regiones, se usa como femenino. […] (fig.; "Un"). Mucho número de algo: 'Tengo un mar de compromisos'. (V. "la MAR de".)//(fig. poco u.). "Abismo". Mucha diferencia: 'Hay un mar de una cosa la otra".





> ALTA MAR. El mar fuera del puerto o a considerable distancia de la costa.>[…]
> MAR DE FONDO (I) Marejada que proviene de altamar. (II) (fig.) Inquietud o descontento en un país o una colectividad, que no trasciende por el momento al exterior […]
> A MARES. Con "llorar, llover" o "sudar", mucho. […]
> HABLAR DE LA MAR. Hacer planos o proyectos prematuramente o hablar de cosas que son todavía muy improbables, ilusorias o imposibles.
> HACERSE A LA MAR. "Zarpar" […]
> LA MAR DE … (fig. e inf.) Mucha cantidad o mucho número de cierta cosa […]
> PICARSE EL MAR. Comenzar a formarse olas grandes en él.
> UN MAR. Separación o diferencia muy grande entre dos cosas.
> UN MAR DE CONFUSIONES. Con "estar, sumir", etc., una gran confusión o perplejidad.


Manuel Seco: 



> mar. 1. El género de este nombre en el uso general es masculino. […] Pero en el uso de la gente de mar es femenino. […] También es femenino en el modismo la mar de, 'mucho o muchos'. 2. En la locución nominal alta mar, 'parte del mar que está distante de la costa', el género de mar es necesariamente femenino, como lo mustra el adjetivo alta. Es pues, la alta mar; no el alta mar. […] 3. Alta mar se escribe siempre en dos palabras; en cambio bajamar, 'marea baja' y pleamar, 'marea alta', siempre se escriben en una.


Unos apuntes sobre este artículo del Diccionario de dificultades del español de Seco: La referencia sociolectal "la gente de mar" es algo dudoso. También en la buena prosa se puede leer altamar (cf. supra Mº Moliner en MAR DE FONDO (I)).
Menéndez Pidal en el Manual de gramática hca. española: 


> Neutros de varias terminaciones. […] los monosílabos _fel_ hiel (fem. como en cat, pero port. _o fel_, prov. _lo fel_;, _mel_ miel, _sale_ (no del masc. _sal_ sal), son femeninos todos como en catalán, pero en portugués masculinos; _mare_ mar masc. o fem., _rete_ tenía también un femenino _retis_ red.


 
H. Lausberg, Lingüística románica: 



> Lat. _*mare*_ es masculino en it. y sard. _mare_ y port. _mar_ es femenino en rum. _mare_, sobres., prov. ant. y cat. mar y en fr. _mer_. En esp. _mar_ fluctúa entre el uso masculino y el femenino (más raro y, sobre todo, poético).- El género femenino de _*mare*_; se vió favorecido en románico por la frecuente secuencia fraseológica de _*terra*_ y _*mare*_, y quizá tenga también fundamento mitológico.


 
En resumen, el neutro latino _*mare*_ es el origen de las formas masculinas, mientras el femenino popular (posiblemente analógico de _terra_ en cuanto al género) _marem_ es el origen de las formas femeninas. Que ambas formas debieron de convivir en la Península Ibérica lo demuestra el castellano con su ambigüedad, más en lo antiguo que en lo moderno, y las formas del gallego (y de su derivado, el portugués) _baixamar_ y _preamar_ (si no son préstamos). Por otro lado, es forma atestada desde el _Cid_, desde los orígenes de la lengua (como en todo el romance).


----------



## ultravioleta

Quieren algo de Pablo Neruda? «Aquí en la Isla, el mar, y cuánto mar. Se sale de sí mismo a cada rato. Dice
que sí, que no, que no. Dice que sí, en azul, en espuma, en galope. Dice que no, que no. No
puede estarse quieto. Me llamo mar, repite pegando en una piedra sin lograr convencerla.
Entonces con siete lenguas verdes, de siete tigres verdes, de siete perros verdes, de siete mares
verdes, la recorre, la besa, la humedece, y se golpea el pecho repitiendo su nombre».

Es un regalito de Navidad - Felices Fiestas para todos!

UV


----------



## JosefKarolys

Creo que es una cuestión que no obedece a asuntos gramaticales, sino personales. Como decía Hemingway en _El viejo y el mar_, los que dicen "la mar" son quienes tienen una relación de cariño, dependencia y respeto muy estrecha con los mares, como los pescadores. Quizás algo parecido a "la madre tierra" para los indígenas, o el sol en algunas culturas paganas de ritos solares en las que la palabra sol es de género femenino (como en alemán y en noruego).
Y tal vez quienes no tenemos esa relación "edípica", decimos simplemente "el mar"


----------

